# Carbon Composite front panel



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

To fit 2008 GTR, carbon composite front panel. No repairs, needs to be ready to bolt on condition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

What you looking to pay I have one


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

PM Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

